# Welcher SWITCH ist empfehlenswert (T-DSL, T-Online 6.0, Printserver )



## tikemyson (13. November 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe momentan ein Netzwerk mit einem US Robotics DSL Router inkl. Printserver realisiert. Trotz intensivem Testen ist es nicht möglich dieses Teil vom WWW zu trennenBzw. die Einwahl manuell vorzunehmen. Sprich, bei öffnen bzw. benutzen des Browsers wählt sich das Teil direkt in WWW ein. Auto connect ist disabled, Idle Time in allen Kombinationen eingegeben..usw. da es sich um ein Arztpraxennetzwerk handelt missfällt mir es sehr das der Router permanent mit dem WWW verbunden ist. 
Da vom ganzen Netzwerk allerdings nur 2 PC quasi "nach Einwahl" sich mit dem Netz verbinden dürfen (sollen) hatte ich folgende Idee:

Ich lösche die Zugangsdaten einfach vom Router und Installiere die T-online Software auf den beiden Rechnern (benutze T-DSL). Toll. Nach ca 1h testen installieren einrichten usw. habe ich dann gemerkt, dass der Router (kein Modem integriert) diese Funktion nicht unterstütz. Warum auch immer? Das war auch die Aussage eines Telekommitarbeiters (*g*) den ich dann völlig verzweilfelt angerufen habe.

Die nächste Idee die ich nun realisieren möchte ist den Router komplett rauszuschmeissen und ihn durch ein Switch zu ersetzen.

Nun meine Frage: 
Ist jmd in ähnlicher Situation und kann entsprechende HW vorschlagen?
Gibt es Switches mit LPT Printserver (oder USB)?
Gibt es Switches mit integrierter Firewall oder NAT? (Sorry für diese Frage)
Kann ich mich per T-Online-Software 2 mal gleichzeitig ins WWW einwählen?


Gruss und Danke


----------



## Sinac (14. November 2005)

tikemyson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da vom ganzen Netzwerk allerdings nur 2 PC quasi "nach Einwahl" sich mit dem Netz verbinden dürfen (sollen) hatte ich folgende Idee:
> 
> Ich lösche die Zugangsdaten einfach vom Router und Installiere die T-online Software auf den beiden Rechnern (benutze T-DSL). Toll. Nach ca 1h testen installieren einrichten usw. habe ich dann gemerkt, dass der Router (kein Modem integriert) diese Funktion nicht unterstütz. Warum auch immer? Das war auch die Aussage eines Telekommitarbeiters (*g*) den ich dann völlig verzweilfelt angerufen habe.


Du weißt nicht wirklich viel über Netzwerke und DSL, oder?

1. Man kann sich technisch gesehen mit DSL nicht "einwählen" aber das nur am Rande.
2. Die T-Online Software setzt die Verbindung zu einem DSL-Modem verraus, das hast du nicht, da das Modem am Router hängt.



			
				tikemyson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die nächste Idee die ich nun realisieren möchte ist den Router komplett rauszuschmeissen und ihn durch ein Switch zu ersetzen.
> 
> Nun meine Frage:
> Ist jmd in ähnlicher Situation und kann entsprechende HW vorschlagen?
> ...



Das mit dem Switch wäre möglich, macht aber aufgrund der vorhandenen Hardware keinen Sinn.

Zu deinen Fragen:
1.Nein, bin ich nicht.
2.Nein, gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht.
3.Nein gibt es nicht (daher auch meine Anmerkung zu deinem vermutlichen Wissensstand zu Netzwerken) Firewall im konventionellen Sinne arbeiten genau wie NAT auf Layer 3, das sollte dir zeigen warum.
4.Du wählst dich bei DSL nicht ein  Kannst du auf jeden Fall nicht, aus verschiedenen Gründen in deiner Umgebung.

Mein Tipp:
Wenn nur 2 PCs ins Internet sollen dann sperr die Anderen am Router per MAC oder IP ACL. Das der Router automatisch eine Verbindung herstellt ist ganz normal, ein Rechner sendet eine Anfrage, er schickt sie per NAT weiter (Das ist nunmal seine Lebensaufgabe als Router)und dazu muss er nunmal eine Verbindung herstellen. Wenn es zu hohe Kosten verursacht stell die Idle Time runter, wenn der Router nicht trennt ist auf einem der PCs etwas aktiv das Traffic erzeugt, finde es und stell es ab.

Ein gut gemeinter Tip: Grade bei einer Arztpraxis solltest du nicht mit solche einem gefährlichen Halbwissen am Netzwerk oder der Internetverbindung rum spielen, das kann schnell viele Probleme geben - Ich bin Admin in einem Krankenhaus, ich weiß wovon ich rede 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## hpvw (14. November 2005)

tikemyson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich mich per T-Online-Software 2 mal gleichzeitig ins WWW einwählen?


Ich weiss, nicht, wie es bei den Telekomikern ist, aber bei Hansenet ist es möglich, wenn das Modem am Uplink des Switch hängt (eine der verteufelsten Installationsvarianten überhaupt), zwei Rechner gleichzeitig mit jeweils eigener "Breitbandkonfiguration" ins Internet zu bringen. Beiden Rechnern stand die "volle Leitung" zur Verfügung, drei Rechner waren nicht möglich. Der praktische Versuch mit einem Cisco-677i-Modem ist allerdings schon eine Weile her. Ob die technische Möglichkeit immer noch besteht, weiß ich nicht.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## tikemyson (14. November 2005)

```
Du weißt nicht wirklich viel über Netzwerke und DSL, oder?
```
Richtig erkannt. 


Das Sperren der anderen PC's über die MAC Adresse wäre eine Möglichkeit. Wie muss ich vorgehen um NUR den Zugriff aufs Internet zu sperren? Muss ich mehrere Ports angeben? 
Ich weiß leider nicht auf welchem Protokoll, bzw. Port die Transaktionen der verwendeten Praxissoftware basieren.


----------



## Sinac (14. November 2005)

Ich kenn deinen Router nicht, musst mal ins Handbuch schaun, Ansonsten einfach in der Firewall die IP sperren, hätte ja quasi den gleichen Effekt.


----------



## tikemyson (15. November 2005)

Hallo, 
kann mir jmd einen gurten router mit Printserver und FW empfehlen, welcher sich NICHT automatisch beim Starten des Browsers ins Netz "wählt". Sondern z.Bsp.: NUR über einen CONNECT Button im ConfigMenü? 

Danke


----------



## gorim (15. November 2005)

Mein Router ist schon etwas älter. Dort gibt es ein Kästchen "Dial On Demand" und ist angekreuzt. Laut Beschreibung muß man dann die Verbindung manuell aufbauen, wenn es nicht ausgewählt ist. Es ist ein Netgear FM114P. Der wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hergestellt.

Ein manuelles Einwählen sollte eigentlich jeder Router beherrschen. Es wäre schade, wenn die Hersteller diese Funktion sich sparen. Vielleicht einfach mal bei den bekannten Hersteller nachfragen.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Dr Dau (16. November 2005)

Hallo!



			
				tikemyson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> .....welcher sich NICHT automatisch beim Starten des Browsers ins Netz "wählt". Sondern z.Bsp.: NUR über einen CONNECT Button im ConfigMenü?.....


Das sollte eigentlich jeder beherschen...... richtige Konfiguration am Router UND Client natürlich vorausgesetzt.
Warum verbindet sich der Router denn?
Dass lässt mich eine Fehlkonfiguration schon im Browser vermuten (er sendet also eine Anfrage).

Was hälst Du davon wenn Du erstmal sagst welchen Router genau Du hast?!
Der USR9107 z.b. bietet unter "IP Filtering – Outbound Filters" die Option für bestimmte Clienten den Internetzugang zu sperren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## gorim (16. November 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das sollte eigentlich jeder beherschen...... richtige Konfiguration am Router UND Client



Bei Zyxel kann man sich das Menü übers Internet anschauen. Dort ist es tatsächlich so. Kein manuelles Einwählen mehr möglich. Schon traurig.

bis dann
gorim


----------



## Sinac (16. November 2005)

Ja, meiner kann das auch noch entweder always-on, manual oder dial-on-demand. Ist ein D-Link Dl604


----------



## Dr Dau (16. November 2005)

Ich bin ja nur eine wahllos herausgegriffene Anleitung von U.S.Robotics kurz überflogen.
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass sich da noch mehr finden lässt.
Dazu müsste er aber erstmal die genaue Gerätebezeichung rausrücken..... denn U.S.Robotics hat mehr als nur einen Router..... und ich lese mir ganz sicher nicht alle Anleitungen durch.


----------

